# Changed Dose now everything is ****ed



## tigerdaddy (Jan 5, 2020)

So my Dr. finally got me reupped on my script. But the dosage was lowered.  My Serum was over 900 and my estradiol in the 50s.  

I went from 0.7ml to 0.5ml on 200mg/ml.  He also put me on Arimidex instead of Tamoxifen.

The first few weeks sucked.  I could tell me beard had stopped growing as much.  My balls ached and got bigger.  Finally my T has seemed to level out.  But my Estradiol is ****ed right now.  I'm getting mixed messages and can't tell if its high or low.  

Good morning wood.  But getting an erection is tough and I lose it mid sex.  I'm moody as **** and irritable. My lethargy is basically low.  I feel full of energy.  

I stopped arimidex.  I stopped tamoxifen.  For now, until I know what is going on.  I figure its some kind of bounce and my t is right now but my e hasn't caught up.

I know the answer is labs but my next ones aren't until March and I don't feel stabilized anyway.


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2020)

Dude, I'd like to help but you're a train wreck; you're all over the board. 

Let me try to get my arms around this. Your Dr did BW. TT can back fine at 900 but he was concerned about your E2 being in the 50's? I assume you are pinning once a week and he dropped you from 0.7ml to 0.5ml. Your Dr. scripted you A-dex and Tamoxifen? When and how much? Those are the number issues. As for what else is going on, my guess is it's between your ears.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah, usually tamoxifen and anastrazole are not used concurrently as they counteract each other. That sounds like the issue here bud but bloodwork will tell all. You can spend the $75 and get work done privately to confirm that.


----------



## Raider (Jan 5, 2020)

Going from .7 to .5 really isn’t going to cause monster changes, at least not we’re your beard is going to slow and you’d start having erection problems. The change to your inhibitor to Arimadex is to try and get that e-2 down a bit and lowered the test because half these doc’s get nervous on the higher side of test levels. The main question for me is how much Arimadex is he prescribing, perhaps he’s tanked.. your e-2? That being said, if your doc. Is moving your scrips numbers around and you’re feeling terrible, he shouldn’t have a problem taking blood now and see how your reacting to the changes he’s made and in light of how you’re currently feeling. Good luck


----------



## ripper (Jan 5, 2020)

Your E is high and your doc doesn't know how to fix it so he's dropping your dose and providing more anti-e.  You can fix this yourself by going to more frequent injects and getting something to better control E without crashing it.

If he wants you on 0.5cc/wk, I'd suggest pinning 0.1ml for 2 days, on day off, 0.1ml for 2 days, one day off....  Get yourself some DIM and take 300mg morning and night until you find your sweet spot (you can likely get by with 300mg 1x/day).  

Pinning more frequently sucks, but get some slin pins and do it sub-q. At 0.1cc via a slin pin sub-q you won't even notice it.   Even if you went .2cc E3D you'd have much better levels than 1x/wk IM and the ED DIM keeps the E in check.


I'm on TRT and do a protocol similar to above and have a MUCH better time with it than doing the 1x/wk that the doc recommended.


----------

